# Street Dreams Detail back on DW!



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been away for some time and I am happy to say I will be back posting on DW. I always admired the professionals on this forum and after a recent trip to SEMA meeting up with a bunch of great UK dealers and distributers I realized I would again like to share my work here.

Quite a few writeups to post, great to be back :thumb:

Regards,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> I've been away for some time and I am happy to say I will be back posting on DW. I always admired the professionals on this forum and after a recent trip to SEMA meeting up with a bunch of great UK dealers and distributers I realized I would again like to share my work here.
> 
> Quite a few writeups to post, great to back back :thumb:
> 
> ...


Welcome back Dave :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

good to have you back Dave:thumb::thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great news:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome back Dave! Your work is awesome and has been greatly missed.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Good to see you back always enjoyed your write ups for sure.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice to see you back Dave, I always enjoyed your work and write ups :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome back chap:wave:


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome back !! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Welcome Back Dave :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Ralph1252 (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome back Dave, always great write ups, keep them coming. Oh and can you do another vid like the one you posted on youtube with the AMG convertible.

cheers

Pete


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome back Dave, i've always enjoyed reading your superb write ups and look forward to seeing more in the future!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome back Dave :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome back Dave


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome back!

I'm a huge fan of your details


----------

